# Meet Brusselkale



## Gael (Mar 18, 2014)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...s-sprouts-kale-thats-set-supermarket-hit.html


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 18, 2014)

_That sounds interesting Gael, will have to inquire if it's available in Australia_


----------



## rkunsaw (Mar 18, 2014)

Hmmm, interesting. I know many of the fruits and vegetables we eat are hybrids of some sort, but I wonder if we are taking fooling with mother nature too far. All this GMO crap has made me wary.

On the other hand, I love Brussels sprouts but have had no success growing them. Kale is easy to grow, but there are other greens I like better. So who knows.


----------



## Gael (Mar 18, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _That sounds interesting Gael, will have to inquire if it's available in Australia_



I hope so. It sounds like a healthy addition to have on hand.


----------



## Gael (Mar 18, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> Hmmm, interesting. I know many of the fruits and vegetables we eat are hybrids of some sort, but I wonder if we are taking fooling with mother nature too far. All this GMO crap has made me wary.
> 
> On the other hand, I love Brussels sprouts but have had no success growing them. Kale is easy to grow, but there are other greens I like better. So who knows.



It sounds like a healthy combo and if this takes off then hopefully it will be one more good food to add to ones arsenal.


----------

